# Murphy's Law in the Woodshop



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok…this has probably already been done, but not recently. I believe that Murphy was a woodworker. I'll start with my top 5 reasons

1- A chisel always drops sharp end down.
2- the battery on your driver will go dead when you only have a few more screws to left to finish the project.
3- If you drop a screw, it will always fall into the largest pile of saw dust, never to be seen again.
4- A tool droped on the floor will alway roll under something that is difficult to reach under or to move.
5- no matter how many times you are told not to, you will always attempt to catch a falling chisel.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Very good Greg.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Greg,

Do you want Lumberjocks to add to this list?


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely…I'd love to hear everyone's "Murphyisms" Let'm roll, could use a good grin today.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Try these:

After thoroughly cleaning a work area and putting my broom and vacuum tools away, I unfailingly find I missed a spot.

Moving anything in the shop to access a tool will always result in that thing being in the way shortly afterwards.

Pencils and tape measures have feet.

Misplaced pencils and tape measures will reappear only after you have completed your work for the day.

Dalec


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

If I need a phillips screw driver in the garage they are all in the basement. If I need a phillips in the basement a half an hour later, they are all in the garage.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

If I lose a tool irretrievably, I will find it shortly after I get home with its replacement.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

An arbor nut finds the deepest dust


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

If I sharpen it, it will be borrowed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

If it is borrowed it will be returned dull, rusty or never at all.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

No matter the size of the tool you will always have a project where you need a bigger one.

Even if you buy 15% extra material you'll still need to buy more.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

The phone always rings when you are in the middle of finishing a project.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I buy a half a dozen 2 X 4's in case I need them for different little projects,

so when I do decide start a little project, I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

If you sharpen a tool and put it away, the next time you go to use that tool, it will be dull.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL…good ones guys!

This is true for me anyway:

"That part that requires but one bolt to remove is invariably hidden behind a part with 10."


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

When a small part is dropped, the chance of finding it is inversely proportionate to it's expense
or difficulty in replacing it.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

No matter how planned out my projects may be, I will always find that I need to make one more trip to the hardware store so I can complete my project.

Dalec


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

It never fits as well during the glue up as it did during the dry fit.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

No matter how well you measure, and how accurately you cut, it won't fit if you can't read your tape! (I just measured a counter top at 61 1/2 inches. Pulled my tape across the top to 60 1/2 inches and cut it perfectly to that line.)


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

If give the opportunity for error, you will always cut a board too short rather than too long.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

The tools you see every time you are in the shop, can't be found when you need to use them. (where was I walking toward, when I saw it last?)

Dalec


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

dalec, that's not Murphy's Law, that's *"OLD TIMERS"*


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Wood, you are more than likely right. I like to think otherwise.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Deadlines: the more confidant you are that you will make the dead line or finish a project on time - the more likely you will not only miss the deadline, you will also encounter several unexpected or bugect busting - or unlikely reasons for missing the completion date,.

In other words the more you need to complete the project on a certain date the less likely this will occur.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow am I glad I don't have all those tools to drop, get cut on, or break. My finest tools are a sledge hammer and a masonry chisel. Great words of wisdom from you pal.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Closely associated is my "Law of Critical Mass". In other words, if you have enough tape measures, Stanley knives, and pencils that you can find one when needed - you have arrived at "Critical Mass".


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

"If your son owns a pickup truck, you'll know where to find your missing tools."


----------



## TackDriver (Feb 8, 2008)

When the customer says…. "You do it how you think is best"...... they will always say….... "I would have liked it better if…...." ..... when you deliver it.


----------



## TackDriver (Feb 8, 2008)

If you build 10 Oak Quilt Racks for an upcoming show, because they were hot at the last show….. Everyone will want a walnut one. (<sigh>)

PS Anyone need an Oak Quilt Rack?

PPS. J/K ;-)


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some of Murphy's laws of combat applies to my wood working…....

No plan survives the first contact (of the sawblade) intact !
and
Anything that can go wrong….WILL !


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

Your on a tight deadline and someone stops by, but does not get the "HINT" that you need to get back to work.

The bearing on your router bit blows apart and you can not find te extra one. Which means you have to wait for a replacement in the mail.


----------

